# Tour of north west portugal



## fatwallet (May 18, 2006)

Hi All. We are going to go to nw portugal may/june this year. Is it a nice place to go?. Any tips would be a help. Thanks


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Definitely worth a visit - have just worked our way up through Portugal over the last 4 weeks - almost a different stop each night. Lovely country, coastal and inland scenery superb and lots of places to stay - including wild camping/Aire type places.

Still on the way back and can't get at the books but here's a few places worth visiting from memory going N to S:

Barcelos
Aveiro
Penacovo
Obidos
Lisbon
Porto Covo
Odeicexe

PM me if you want more info but dont expect a reply for 2-3 weeks :wink: 

 
Keith


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Its WONDERFUL........try the Bussaco forest, Spa town of Luso also the Estrella mountains......there are lots of small sites in this area.....very reasonably priced, wonderful people, good food, lovely scenery.....oh, and if you head over to the east side......don't miss Marvao......smaller version of Obidos but no less beautiful for that.
Have a wonderful trip

Lynda


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

fatwallet said:


> Hi All. We are going to go to nw portugal may/june this year. Is it a nice place to go?. Any tips would be a help. Thanks


Hi,

There's a bit of info on Peedee's site HERE on travels in northern Portugal.

Don


----------



## fatwallet (May 18, 2006)

Thank you for your replies, most helpful


----------

